# What are the benefits to staying at a DVC resort?



## jmhpsu93 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi, all.  With DVC now available (or soon to be) via Interval - what do you "get" by staying in a DVC resort?  Discounted park tickets?  Shuttles?  I've stayed at least a dozen times in MVC and Vistana resorts in Orlando and was wondering what advantages DVC would bring if fortunate enough to trade into the system.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnB3 (Dec 8, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> Hi, all. With DVC now available (or soon to be) via Interval - what do you "get" by staying in a DVC resort? Discounted park tickets? Shuttles? I've stayed at least a dozen times in MVC and Vistana resorts in Orlando and was wondering what advantages DVC would bring if fortunate enough to trade into the system. Thanks in advance!



Main benefit is extra hours in the parks and free parking at the parks as well as the resort transport system


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 8, 2021)

Early morning entry half hour before park opening
Extended evening hours at Epcot or MK (currently one night per week)
Free parking at resort and parks.

Free transport between resorts and parks by bus, monorail, and/or boat
Disney bubble


----------



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2021)

Objectively, there isn't that much. Disney provides a robust transportation network between its resorts and other destinations. That network (or driving yourself) has the advantage of physical proximity; connections to the parks are generally over high-access roadways, so the commute time is minimal. If you drive yourself and are staying on DVC points (as an owner, renter, or exchange guest), there is no charge for parking either at the resort or the theme parks. Some resorts have alternative transportation (or are within walking distance) to some parks. Disney resort guests have some modest additional time in the theme parks early or late on some days.

There are no discounts on admission, food, or merchandise one gets by virtue of staying in a Disney hotel.

Subjectively, being in a Disney resort provides a seamless experience of "never leaving the bubble." The entire time is spent in curated space that is part of the larger WDW Resort, and the outside world tends to melt away a little bit in ways that it might not if you are staying off-porperty. (There are some non-Disney resorts that provide some of this experience too, most notably Wyndham Bonnet Creek.) Some people place a very high value on this, others find it not very important at all. You probably won't know how this impacts you until you try it. I happen to like it, but also find Bonnet Creek's version close enough for rock-n-roll.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 8, 2021)

Does Disney still have their various Meal Plans?


----------



## noreenkate (Dec 8, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Does Disney still have their various Meal Plans?



2022 for disney dining plan was announced but no official start has been given yet…


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 8, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Free transport between resorts and parks by bus, monorail, and/or boat


To be fair, anyone can use this, but it’s most useful to someone staying on-site.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 8, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> To be fair, anyone can use this, but it’s most useful to someone staying on-site.



Of course, since it doesn't stop at non-bubble resorts, and WDW is just too far spread to make it worth park hopping in my book.


----------



## SDawn (Dec 8, 2021)

For us, it's just easier.  That's the benefit I get from staying at a DVC resort.  When you've got kids or grandkids that want to stay at the parks, while some want to go, it's easier for someone to hop on a bus/monorail/boat/skyliner with a tired kid and let the others stay.  No swapping carseats in the parking lot.  Teenagers want to be in the parks late or one person wants to get there at rope drop, I find it's a lot easier to make everyone happy (especially me, the planner!) by being onsite.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Dec 8, 2021)

Exactly what I was looking for - thanks everyone!


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 8, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Of course, since it doesn't stop at non-bubble resorts, and WDW is just too far spread to make it worth park hopping in my book.


If you were using Uber/Lyft to get to the parks say from Bonnet Creek, Disney’s transportation is a fine option to hop between parks or to a Disney resort for dining. Not so much if you’re parked in a particular park’s lot.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 8, 2021)

Extra hour in the park, ability to make dining reservations for your whole stay, and the use of a magic band to open your door. You’ll likely still pay the $190 fee at check in on an exchange. So to me that negates “free parking” at the parks.

Im at SVR now and I don’t mind being out of the bubble one bit.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 10, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Of course, since it doesn't stop at non-bubble resorts, and WDW is just too far spread to make it worth park hopping in my book.



Agreed, but some of them are easier than others.   
Epcot to/from Studios - you actually can walk or take a boat
Epcot to/from MK - monarail

I have yet to try the skyline thing, so maybe more

I purchased hoppers for the fist time our last trip in August, thinking it would be so darn hot and miserable we would want to take a mid day break.    For the week we went, it wasn't so ended up being a waste of money.


----------



## kanerf (Dec 10, 2021)

Most likely, as with RCI now, you will only have access to Old Key West and Saratoga Springs Resort.  These resorts have bus only transportation options to the WDW parks, though there are boats to the Disney Springs shopping area.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 11, 2021)

With DVC trades and DVC owners, there is no fee for parking since DVC points pay for parking lot maintenance.  If you paid cash to Disney for your stay, you would be charged per night to park at the resort.  All Disney resorts provide free parking at the theme parks, just not free premium parking at the theme parks.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 11, 2021)

Many, many years ago back in our pre TimeSharing days my wife and I and our 3 young kids took a trip to Disney.  We stayed in the Contemporary Hotel.  It was fabulous.  Monorail stop in the building; breakfast with the characters, lot of meals in the package;  easy cool off from the hot mid day sun, etc...

George


----------



## CPNY (Dec 11, 2021)

Currently: transportation, dining reservations for your full hotel stay 60 days from check in, early park entry at certain parks, 7am paid reservations for certain rides. That last one really comes in handy with rides like ROTR if you plan on buying that ride.


----------



## elaine (Dec 11, 2021)

I thought everyone could get 7am paid reservations as well as virtual queue or genie+ rides?


----------



## CPNY (Dec 11, 2021)

elaine said:


> I thought everyone could get 7am paid reservations as well as virtual queue or genie+ rides?


Virtual yes, paid genie+ service yes, the additional pay per ride begins at 7am for resort guests and 9am to everyone else. I left the genie strategy up to my SIL and she did a great job navigating it. We couldn’t book ROTR at 9am the other day because it was all sold out.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 11, 2021)

Now that all four parks let onsite resort guests in 30 minutes (sometimes more) before official opening time every day, popular rides like Peter Pan and Test Track have long standby lines before the offsite guests can get there.  It's becoming a valuable onsite perk, for people who like to be there early and get things done with shorter lines.


----------



## elaine (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks! I didn’t know LL$ was only for 7 for guests!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 11, 2021)

I will never be able to get up by 7 AM.  I would actually pay for ROTR.  But we waited in a line that was only 45 minutes in October, and it was fun to talk to the kids and grandkids while standing in that line.  How much time do you really spend talking to those that you love, so Disney is doing us a service with their long lines.  Yes, that is sarcasm.


----------



## nomoretslt (Dec 12, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Virtual yes, paid genie+ service yes, the additional pay per ride begins at 7am for resort guests and 9am to everyone else. I left the genie strategy up to my SIL and she did a great job navigating it. We couldn’t book ROTR at 9am the other day because it was all sold out.


I was not aware of that either.  Just returned from a split stay (Bay Lake Tower and Riviera).  Managed the whole time without Genie or LL.  We skipped ROTR as we’ve been on already and didn’t need to do it again.  Managed to get in the virtual Remy queue 3 times.  The parks were very busy after 9:30 or so.  The weather was beautiful compared to the same time last year.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 12, 2021)

nomoretslt said:


> I was not aware of that either.  Just returned from a split stay (Bay Lake Tower and Riviera).  Managed the whole time without Genie or LL.  We skipped ROTR as we’ve been on already and didn’t need to do it again.  Managed to get in the virtual Remy queue 3 times.  The parks were very busy after 9:30 or so.  The weather was beautiful compared to the same time last year.


I just got home tonight, I couldn’t believe how fantastic the weather was for the full 10 days I was there.


----------

